# 1st wrist computer now wrist drone.



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

After yesterday's thread on the wearable wrist com we now have the wrist camera drone.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

In the video, how does it miss colliding with the tree's ?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> In the video, how does it miss colliding with the tree's ?


My guess is that the trees are as fake as the drone!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> > In the video, how does it miss colliding with the tree's ?
> ...


. . . Hmm - that doesn't explain how the drone knows to follow the right person . . It's all magic (or do you have to swallow a small transmitter or have an implant ?

No thanks, I'll stick to wrapping kitchen tinfoil round my head - I don't want a four bladed machine homing in on me trying to slice my throat open - although on second thoughts if could be guided to attack on command, I can think of a couple of candidates :twisted:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im getting one of these for the next F U N S T E R S rally.  FF to 1:50


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> Im getting one of these for the next F U N S T E R S rally.  FF to 1:50


If you do and I see it I'll Nixie it!

Wobby :lol:


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

barryd said:


> Im getting one of these for the next F U N S T E R S rally.  FF to 1:50


What range does it have? Sufficient to cross the Channel?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Having watched a girl falling over from the recoil of a single shot from a gun, is it not astounding that the quadcopter has no trouble at all firing a machine gun.
Outside of the nonsense, the concept is rather frightening when recent events are taken into consideration.
All fantasy but......

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

prof20 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Im getting one of these for the next F U N S T E R S rally.  FF to 1:50
> ...


Yep. Who do you want taking out?


----------

